# Do you remember when you learned to whistle?



## Josiah (Apr 2, 2015)

I was reminded yesterday of that frustrating episode in my early childhood when despite following all the helpful directions my blowing produced no sound whatsoever. What happened yesterday was that while standing in a checkout line there was a father and his young daughter behind me, and the daughter had just that day, she announced to everyone in line, learned to whistle. To demonstrate she would start to whistle, but she was so pleased with herself that she'd break into a grin and so loose the whistle. So everyone in line was treated to an impromptu concert of alternate whistling and and very charming grinning. 

Oh, that I could enjoy such a simple thing like that again.

Some years later I remember having as much trouble learning to spell "whistle" as I'd had learning the skill. I never learned to whistle on key.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

I've tried and tried but can not whistle.  Apparently, more men than women can whistle.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

I find those old guys who whistle while grocery shopping very annoying...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

I love to hear people whistle.  My dad always whistled.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 2, 2015)

My two uncles were always whistling. I guess that where I picked it up, although since I retired, I haven't whistled that much.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 2, 2015)

:hatoff:


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm not a whistle while you work person, but I can whistle a happy tune if I want..... I used to whistle for my cats to come inside.  When I was in junior high a bunch of us learned how to do the two finger whistle which drove everyone nuts. Can't do it now tho. Always wanted to do the loud whistle just through my teeth but never mastered it.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 2, 2015)

I have never been able to whistle. you used to hear men whistling all the time years ago, but can't remember when I last heard someone.


----------



## jujube (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm a really good whistler and have been most of my life.  It comes in handy 'cause I can't sing worth a darn, so when I want to sing a song for someone, I just whistle it instead. I remember my great-aunt getting on my case whenever I'd whistle; she'd always say "A whistling girl and a crowing hen will never come to a good end."  I was a great disappointment to her....I also wore blue jeans and cut my hair.  

I can certainly remember when I learned how to blow bubble gum bubbles.  It was one of the few times my mother let me sit with a friend on the other side of the church during services and the friend introduced me to blowing bubbles.  Here's my mother on the other side of church trying to catch my eye.....it's a wonder I didn't feel the death rays coming my way.  I think I was 16 before I got to sit out of her reach again...LOL.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2015)

I never really learned how to whistle, sometimes a small quiet whistle could be heard, but very short.  My father didn't whistle often, but I loved it when he did, he could sound just like a songbird. :love_heart:


----------

